# The incarnation that strikes me most is the sport of fishing itself



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Incarnation is a word most often used to describe God becoming human, specifically God taking on flesh in the form of Jesus of Nazareth. The word has other meanings as well. The observant fisherman is constantly exposed to incarnations both large and small. Not the incarnation of the divine taking on mortality but the incarnation of the spiritual becoming visible.

The incarnation that strikes me most is the sport of fishing itself. It has been said that fishing is an act of faith and hope. If this observation were not true this sport we love so much would be called catching rather than fishing. Anyone who has embarked on a fishing expedition knows the feeling of hope fired by faith. The act of seeing in the mindâ€™s eye below the surface of the water, believing fish are there for whatever reason you have discerned and being convinced you can catch them is a faith and hope taking physical form.

But incarnation is not limited to just the theoretical. There are incarnations that take place in the physical realm as well. Look at the world around you long enough and deeply enough and incarnations are not too hard to find.

In my mind one of the most fascinating inhabitants of the ocean and our bay systems is the shrimp. Everything eats shrimp including humans. There is no end to the hungry predators pursuing this little shelled particle of greatness. How does something flourish when literally everything finds it not just edible but delectable?

This is the part about greatness. One of the smallest of creatures finds a way to thrive is the midst of constant predation. As humans were too fast to discount the small. We are drawn to bigger, flashier, louder and stronger. We donâ€™t believe the underdog can thrive and just might have an advantage at times. It was Jesus who said the meek would inherit the earth. We forget too soon God showed up, incarnated himself in the weakest of creatures. Nothing needs more attention, nothing is more helpless than a human new born. Who could have guessed a peasant born in the backwaters of Palestine to parents soon to be refugees running for their lives would change the world? A shrimp to be sure. All one has to do is look at the shrimp to see the incarnation of strength and power in weakness.

A third incarnation to consider is the human who fishes. Wendell Berry, a blend of writer, theologian and farmer chronicles the carrying of a small piece of land as a farmer. His love for the land brings out his best and creates a laboratory for him to learn of life, people and even God. The same can happen with a fisherman who fishes the same river lake or bay for years and years. At our best, we come to care so much for a piece of water we become invested in it in a way few can understand.

Not all anglers fall into the category of caretaker but some do. Some develop such a deep tie to the water they love the care of it becomes a purpose a calling. The angler, in a small but very real sense takes on the role of savior, protector even creator.

So, incarnations abound if we are sensitive enough to perceive them. But one might ask why be so observant, why care? These observations of incarnation are just one of the ways we nurture our souls. To walk through life oblivious to deeper things and meaning is to short change yourself. It would be like ordering your favorite meal but skipping one of the elements. If all you eat is steak you miss some greats sides that would enhance your eating pleasure.

As we head into a Christmas weekend that draws our attention to the ultimate incarnation, God wrapping himself in human flesh in the form of the Christ child, donâ€™t forget we are surrounded by incarnation. The greatest incarnation helps inform the smaller and the smaller helps us understand the greater.

Merry Christmas

Randy Brown
General Manager 
Bay Flats Lodge

*Recent Video Shoots produced by Captain Chris Martin*


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

really touches why most of us enjoy nature; both fishing and golf, which i must admit i enjoy most when by myself, communing with the creation and Creator, free from distractions both positive and negative, lol...


----------

